
Forget Coding: Writing Is Design’s “Unicorn Skill” - DiabloD3
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3068938/forget-coding-writing-is-the-new-unicorn-skill
======
gumby
I've found the best programmers are also really good writers of English.

I unscientifically credit this to my belief that both skills require 1>
clarity of purpose (why am I writing this function/paragraph? What's the
overall purpose of this effort?) 2> Lazy enough that they'd rather get it
close to right the first time, and then fix bugs, rather than thrash around
and see what emerges, 3> a taste for parsimony, but not excessively so, and no
need to show off in what they type.

------
herbst
Basics sure. Bit you can hire good writers for 20$. Good luck finding a
remotely good programmer for that. Also the reason I as coder want my
designers to be able to code is that they make the right decisions. Good UX
happens on both sides

~~~
otterley
Can you show us some examples of excellent technical writing that was produced
by someone for $20?

